# Treasure Chest



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

First prop of 2014. Just a cardboard box and some hot glue coins.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is made out of cardboard? You are a wizard! Care to pass on your technique?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hairazor said:


> You are a wizard!


No, he's a pirate

Have to agree, though. I would not have guessed you started with a cardboard box. This will make a nice addition to the Pirates of North Court haunt.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hairazor said:


> Care to pass on your technique?


Wasn't planning a how-to but here it is: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38969



RoxyBlue said:


> This will make a nice addition to the Pirates of North Court haunt.


Thanks.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow!!...That is SO Cool, and it probably weighs 1/100th of what a gold filled treasure chest would. Great imagination and wonderful execution.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the how-to, very clever!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> Wow!!...That is SO Cool, and it probably weighs 1/100th of what a gold filled treasure chest would. Great imagination and wonderful execution.


Thanks. It is light but the 30 hot glue sticks I used for the treasure does give it a little weight.



Hairazor said:


> Thank you so much for the how-to, very clever!


You are welcome. I don't have pictures of every step but it should give you the idea.



bobzilla said:


> Nice work!


Thanks.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a pretty incredible cardboard box! Awesome work as always, IMU


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

fick209 said:


> That's a pretty incredible cardboard box! Awesome work as always, IMU


Thanks again for the kind words.


----------

